# What kind? (. . . of tortoise should I get?)



## Mr. turtle (Aug 5, 2017)

Hey guys! I have been thinking about this for a while now. What kind of tortoise should i get. Sulcat, leopard, golden greek, Hermann's, etc. what do you think? I dont know which kind. I want a bigger one, but i feel like a smaller one would be better for where i live, which is kentucky, and i know alot of people with sulcatas or leopards in my area. What do you guys think? Thanks!!!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 5, 2017)

How are you going to house your new friend?
Do you have a yard?


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Aug 5, 2017)

One that hibernates would be easier/ cheaper to care for in Kentucky. I enjoy keeping Russians, and they are a smaller species, so you can provide an indoor winter enclosure or hibernate them. I would say that you should get whatever "you" want.

~Before anyone corrects me tortoises don't hibernate they go through "brumation."


----------



## Mr. turtle (Aug 5, 2017)

ZEROPILOT said:


> How are you going to house your new friend?
> Do you have a yard?


Yes i have a BIG yard. When it is a baby i will keep it inside.


----------



## Tortoise lover 2000 (Oct 24, 2017)

I would definitely recommend a Russian tortoise. They need a lot of space and have great personalities and are always very active


----------



## wellington (Oct 24, 2017)

Clamhandsmcgee said:


> One that hibernates would be easier/ cheaper to care for in Kentucky. I enjoy keeping Russians, and they are a smaller species, so you can provide an indoor winter enclosure or hibernate them. I would say that you should get whatever "you" want.
> 
> ~Before anyone corrects me tortoises don't hibernate they go through "brumation."


Your right on the brumation/hibernation thing. But so many uses hibernation, I gave up on correcting people. Lol. So your good either way.


----------



## Mr. turtle (Oct 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone! I ended up getting a red foot tortoise baby a couple of weeks ago. Her name is jessie. Thanks for all the help everyone!!


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Oct 28, 2017)

Mr. turtle said:


> Thanks everyone! I ended up getting a red foot tortoise baby a couple of weeks ago. Her name is jessie. Thanks for all the help everyone!!


I love redfoot tortoises, they have great personalities! Keep the humidity high, and their diet is different than most other tortoises. Also with the higher humidity watch out for shell rot, as they are prone to getting it. I try to keep the surface of their substrate dry, but wet deeper down. I put Coco coir on the bottom then mulch over it. Add water to the corners of the enclosure so that water doesn't touch their plastron.


----------



## Mr. turtle (Oct 29, 2017)

Clamhandsmcgee said:


> I love redfoot tortoises, they have great personalities! Keep the humidity high, and their diet is different than most other tortoises. Also with the higher humidity watch out for shell rot, as they are prone to getting it. I try to keep the surface of their substrate dry, but wet deeper down. I put Coco coir on the bottom then mulch over it. Add water to the corners of the enclosure so that water doesn't touch their plastron.



I have a question about humidity. How can i raise it? I have tried misting the cage down, putting a plastic cover over the top of the cage, and pouring water in the substrate. Nothing is working. I am using a zoo med tortoise house. Thanks!


----------



## Clamhandsmcgee (Oct 29, 2017)

A closed chamber is about the only way to keep the humidity up. There are topics and examples of them in the enclosure section of the forum. I always make my own enclosures out of plywood / Rubbermaid totes / whatever I have laying around. Lol


----------



## JoesMum (Oct 30, 2017)

Mr. turtle said:


> I have a question about humidity. How can i raise it? I have tried misting the cage down, putting a plastic cover over the top of the cage, and pouring water in the substrate. Nothing is working. I am using a zoo med tortoise house. Thanks!



Can we see photos of your enclosure and lighting please? It will be easier to spot problems


----------

